# Salamanders Tactical Squad = Freehand Flames!!



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi 
My new Slamanders 




















Had a lot of fun painting those flames.
Cmon link  votes and comments appreciated!

What do you think ??


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice job, the flames look great, but i think my favorite part about the models is the very smooth layers of green. The only criticism i have is that the recesses of the armor, mostly on the helmets, is slightly to uniform, perhaps they could be broken up a bit more, but thats just me being picky.

Other than that wonderful job!


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

fantastic work sir. I rather enjoy the green too, it has a unique quality to it and the flames look great!

Gotta love those Salamanders!


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

loving it, the green is wow, and the flames are incredible, do tell how you did them


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Preparing a tut on the flames.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work, especially on the flames. Rep to you!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful job on the flames, and a very vibrant green. catch some rep.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't even want to know how ungodly long it took you to paint those flames.

Freaking awesome, though


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great flames and i really like the gold, can i ask wht you used?

+rep for a teriffic looking squad.


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Boc said:


> I don't even want to know how ungodly long it took you to paint those flames.
> 
> Freaking awesome, though


The fact is that the flames were the fastest to paint - you'll see in the tut 
As for gold - shining gold washed down with gryphone sepia and devlan mud - then highlighted again with burnished gold


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice. And + Rep for painting them the right way. (yellow in the interior of flame and red on outside)


----------



## Fallensaint (Mar 7, 2010)

Now thats the proper way to paint Slamanders........
Especially the flames...Ive seen people doing the flames opposite of how their supposed to be and it drives me nuts.:alcoholic:

Once again fantastic work and gratz on a bad ass lookin army!!!

Fallen:victory:


----------



## mkmeye (Nov 19, 2007)

love the paint job, flames are sick mind sharing your technique


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Man the paint job is sweet, i love the glow that you get from the flames, they amazing, i also like that shade of green you used seems lighter than normal


----------

